# Wrestling News



## JDenz (Mar 6, 2003)

SAMMIE HENSON WINS GOLD IN CUBA AT CERRO PELADO TOURNAMENT 

from the USOC: 
Olympic silver medalist Sammie Henson (State College, Pa.) captured the gold medal at 55 kg/121 lbs. at the 36th Cerro Pelado International in Matanzas, Cuba. Henson defeated Ivan Dzorev of Bulgaria in the gold medal finals by an 11-0 technical fall. In the semifinals, Henson downed 2002 U.S. World Team Trials runner-up Teague Moore (Norman, Okla.) 4-2. Casey Cunningham (Mt. Pleasant, Mich.) and Lee Fullhart (Chattanooga, Tenn.) were the only other American wrestlers to win medals at the event. Both won silver medals. For more information, log on to www.themat.com. 


WILL IRAN SKIP FREESTYLE CHAMPIONSHIPS IN NEW YORK? 

An Associated Press story Tuesday quoted Iranian Wrestling Federation official Javad Rofougar as saying, 'The Americans insisted that fingerprinting would be enforced, so we decided not to go,' referring to the 2003 World Freestyle Wrestling Championships, to be held in New York's Madison Square Garden, Sept. 12-14. 'We wanted to attend the games, and the Americans also wanted us to be there because Iran is one of the most powerful world wrestling teams,' he was also quoted as saying. The article said that Rofougar objected to the fingerprinting procedure because it would be 'humiliating and insulting to our identity.' 

The article, and the headline, then make the leap to declare this a 'boycott,' although no one quoted in the article ever used that word, or urged anyone else not to attend. It did say that the Iranian Wrestling Federation has asked FILA to move the site of the World Championships. 

An e-mail sent to the Iranian Wrestling Federation asking for clarification of their position has so far not been answered. 


LIMITED NUMBER OF NCAA WRESTLING TICKETS AVAILABLE 

The University of Iowa has announced that their Athletic Ticket Office will be releasing a limited number of all-session tickets for the 2003 NCAA Wrestling Championships, to be held March 20-22 in Kansas City, MO. Tickets ($110) can be purchased online at www.hawkeyesports.com, by calling the ticket office at 1-800-424-2957, or at the Athletic Ticket Office window in Carver-Hawkeye Arena. All the tickets had been distributed to various schools, or just sold out, but there often are a handful left over when the schools cannot sell all of their allotment. So act fast if you want what might be a last chance at attending this year's NCAA's. 


COLLEGE SPORTS COUNCIL LETTER TO EDUC. SECY. ROD PAIGE ON TITLE IX 

The fallout continues over Education Secretary Rod Paige's decision only to implement recommendations on reforming implementation of Title IX that were unanimously approved by the Commission on Opportunity in Athletics. The following is a letter to Paige from Eric Pearson, Chairman of the College Sports Council: 

College Sports Council 
PO Box 53356, Washington, DC 20009-9356 

February 28, 2003 

Secretary Rod Paige 
U.S. Department of Education 
400 Maryland Avenue, SW 
Washington, DC 20202 

Dear Secretary Paige, 

On June 28, 2002 you convened a Commission on Opportunity in Athletics to 'collect information, analyze issues, and obtain broad public input directed at improving the application of current Federal standards for measuring equal opportunity.' For those who have seen first hand the devastation of college sports programs caused by Title IX's proportionality regulation, you gave us hope that we would see real reform. We asked ordinary citizens to take part in the process. Athletes, coaches, mothers, and fathers all concerned about the future of our collegiate sports system made tremendous sacrifices to travel to the commission meetings so that their voices could be heard. 

This week you announced that you would consider only those recommendations that received unanimous consent from the commissioners. In doing so, you have granted veto power to the most extreme and uncompromising segments of the sports community. Instead of creating the commission, the Department of Education would have been better served if it had just convened a meeting with the Feminist Majority and the National Women's Law Center and let them write the report. This would have saved the time of those citizens who made sacrifices to participate in the hearings. 

We all believed that the work of the commission would yield fair and reasonable results, but the decision to ignore the principle of majority rule is a betrayal of our trust and a cold slap in the face of those who put faith in the democratic process. 

Sincerely, 
Eric Pearson 
Chairman, 
College Sports Council 
www.savingsports.org 

cc: President George W. Bush 
Hon. Dennis Hastert, Speaker of the U.S. House of Representatives 

DICK GARRARD, FORMER OLYMPIC WRESTLER, PASSES AWAY AT 92 

We received the following message from Josip Mrkoci, Chairman of the Executive Committee of the Commonwealth Amateur Wrestling Association, sending condolences on the passing of Dick Garrard: 

E-mail letter to Australian Commonwealth Games Association 

From: Commonwealth-Wrestling 
Sent: Tuesday, March 04, 2003 3:19 PM 
Subject: Re- Dick Garrard 

Sam Coffa 
President 
Australian Commonwealth Games Association 

Commonwealth Games House 
5 South Avenue 
DOUBLE BAY NSW 2028 
AUSTRALIA March 3, 2003 

Dear Sam, 

We have just learned about the passing of the wrestler Mr. Dick Garrard. 

The worlds wrestling fraternity is saddened by the passing of one of its great legends. The Commonwealth Amateur Wrestling Association extends to the family of Dick Garrard and to the Australian Commonwealth Games Association and the Australian wrestling community its full condolences. 

His was truly an outstanding contribution to the sport of wrestling, spanning seven decades, three Olympiads and four Commonwealth Games as a competitor plus several more years as an official and administrator. 

Dicks accomplishments as an athlete are extraordinary to say the least. He won three gold medals and a bronze in four Commonwealth Games as well as a silver medal in the 1948 Olympics. He also competed in lesser events as a pistol shooter and a weightlifter. If that were not enough he founded a life saving station at Torquay beach and personally saved some 20 lives. 

How does one measure such a figure? It is beyond the bounds of ordinary mortals to measure. Men of such dedication and talent are rare indeed. The Commonwealth wrestling community has been privileged to have such a man in our sport. 

On a personal note, I have known Dick since 1970 and had the pleasure of being his guest in his home in Geelong, Victoria. I will always remember his love for the sport of wrestling and his abundance of Aussie hospitality. He will be sorely missed by all of us. 

Perhaps some thought should be given to establishing a Commonwealth wrestling award in his memory. 

Yours in Wrestling, 
Josip MRKOCI 
Chairman - Executive Committee 
Commonwealth Amateur Wrestling Association 
c.c. - Executive Committee - FILA 
- Oceania Wrestling Association


----------



## arnisador (Mar 6, 2003)

Where's Sgt. Slaughter when we need him?


----------



## ace (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Where's Sgt. Slaughter when we need him? *


He would Slap that Cobra Clutch on so Fast
The Eye's would PoP out of The Head 

LoL

There Still Mad at Kurt
:lol:


----------



## JDenz (Mar 18, 2003)

lol


----------

